# looking for a canister for a 75 planted



## nixer (Jan 13, 2010)

im looking for an ehiem canister.
my options right now are as follows:

2080
2075

what do you guys think?


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

For my own use, I'd prefer two 2217s since I like having a fully operable filter going when I clean the second, but you'd be fine with the 2080, IMO.


----------



## nixer (Jan 13, 2010)

Avi said:


> For my own use, I'd prefer two 2217s since I like having a fully operable filter going when I clean the second, but you'd be fine with the 2080, IMO.


i listed those because they are easier to clean than the classic series.
there really isnt much of a difference in price with them around 40$.


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah...I can't say I disagree with you about the 2217s being a bit of a hassle to clean when that's needed to be done. But, I've been using them for so many years now that I kind of have it down. But, again, like I said, I don't think you can go wrong with the 2080.


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

I currently use a 2015 and a 2026.

For a 75 and up, if I were to go out and get a new filter, I would probably go for a medium sized wet dry and an overflow instead of a canister.

Otherwise, I wouldn't use anything less than 2 2017's or equivalent. Also, as stated above the Pro and Pro II filters are significantly easier to use than the classics. If you can find one for a reasonable amount more, it's probably worth it.


----------



## nixer (Jan 13, 2010)

jestep said:


> I currently use a 2015 and a 2026.
> 
> For a 75 and up, if I were to go out and get a new filter, I would probably go for a medium sized wet dry and an overflow instead of a canister.
> 
> Otherwise, I wouldn't use anything less than 2 2017's or equivalent. Also, as stated above the Pro and Pro II filters are significantly easier to use than the classics. If you can find one for a reasonable amount more, it's probably worth it.


the ones i was looking at are both pro 3 versions.
the 2078 is rated at 185gal and 490gph max flow
the 2080 is rated at 320gal and 450gph max flow

both are roughly the same capacity


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Obviously you should buy a fluval G6 for only $600. I mean, duh.


----------



## nixer (Jan 13, 2010)

jschall said:


> Obviously you should buy a fluval G6 for only $600. I mean, duh.


lol RIGHT


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

jschall said:


> Obviously you should buy a fluval G6 for only $600. I mean, duh.


I think you mean 2 of them...


----------



## rsn48 (Mar 26, 2010)

First the Eheim Pro3e is better in my opinion to the Fluval series, which I dearly would like to like but the options on the electronic Eheim are better than the options on the Fluval electronic. In fact, I made an offer on a Fluval G3 that is only two months old for $350 (which means no tax as well) and the guy accepted, but I've decided to turn it down as the Eheim is a better filter because of more usable options electronically.

I am currently using the Eheim Pro 350 2073 on my 75 gallon tank.


----------



## nixer (Jan 13, 2010)

rsn48 said:


> First the Eheim Pro3e is better in my opinion to the Fluval series, which I dearly would like to like but the options on the electronic Eheim are better than the options on the Fluval electronic. In fact, I made an offer on a Fluval G3 that is only two months old for $350 (which means no tax as well) and the guy accepted, but I've decided to turn it down as the Eheim is a better filter because of more usable options electronically.
> 
> I am currently using the Eheim Pro 350 2073 on my 75 gallon tank.


how is it flow wise? did you have to add a bunch of powerheads.


----------



## rsn48 (Mar 26, 2010)

I didn't add anything to the 2073; I want "flow" in the tank, but unless fish require "high flow" I don't want it. One of the nice things about the Eheim 3e (which I don't own) is that you can adjust the flow rate both permanently or have it fluctuate on a 12 hour period.


----------



## blazer (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey Nixer in the same boat...looking hard at Eheim. (Anyone have any thoughts about the Rena XP4)

Anyway..I sold my wet-dry that pumped about 700gph in my 75 tank due to the potential loss of injected Co2 in my planted tank... 

Looks like the 2075 comes with media and has a fairly decent flow rate which is good for about $280.00 on a few different websites.

For about $100.00 more you can get the 2080 - it does come with two intakes; however the required media isn't included that I've seen..so thats another $125.00 or so..

You mentioned later in the post that you were looking at the 2078 as well...
If it just comes down between the two the 2080 is most likely the one to get with the two intakes and all..for almost the same price as the 2078..


----------



## rsn48 (Mar 26, 2010)

A late post, since I'm a bit of a lazy sot, I add Elite Sponges (for replacement for A-900 & A-902) to my Eheims 2073 and 2232 intake tubes. These sponges are longer and narrower than the better sponges available. I know I will get a biological filtration factor by adding these sponges, but the real agenda is to keep some of the larger crud out of the Eheim. Easier to take off the Elite sponge and rinse it off than clean an entire Eheim. This will keep your flow rate up longer as well.

A note on flow rate. Canister filters are rated empty with no hoses on, to get the "true" flow rate for Eheims assume about 60% of the "advertised" flow rate. The reason they are rated empty with no hoses is to "standardize" the flow rate claim. One company could use filters with one set if media and a "vertical" climb distance of three feet. Another company could use a "looser" media that lets water through easier at a level only two feet, with larger tubing. So all are tested empty, on a table with no tubing. In real life of course flow rates will be significantly lower.

I'm always seeing some one post that their canister is not putting out water at the claimed flow rate and therefore the canister must be crap, but of course, the flow rate was never calculate for this person's tank, with this person's type of media, with this person's vertical height to the top of the tank, with this person's hose sizes.

The way to calculate your true flow rate is to get an empty one gallon jug of milk container and have your "real world" filter, maybe three months old, fill it. Measure the time it takes to fill jug and using this timing, calculate how many gallons in an hour your real world filter's flow rate is. Note: it won't even be close to the advertised flow rate.


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Love my 2076. Rock solid. I thnk the Pro 3s feature all of the best features out there in filter design. Little pricey, but often on sale if your patient.

Very convenient maintenance. Had a Rena xp3 that I also liked, but the 2077 is better in evey way


----------



## Piranha_Owns (Jan 13, 2009)

bigger filter is always better


----------



## trong (Aug 8, 2006)

i have 3 ehiems on a 90 gal 2026, 2215 and a 2213 plus a powerhead... max turnover equal good circulation


----------



## mrcareless (May 6, 2010)

hi guys, i came across this web site and they claim to have the cheapest price for Eheim, please advise:
http://www.saltysupplyoutlet.com/Eheim-Pro-II-External-Canister-Filter-2026-with-Fi-p/eh2026k.htm


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

mrcareless said:


> hi guys, i came across this web site and they claim to have the cheapest price for Eheim, please advise:
> http://www.saltysupplyoutlet.com/Eheim-Pro-II-External-Canister-Filter-2026-with-Fi-p/eh2026k.htm


If you can actually get it for $115, it is by far the cheapest (by like 50%) I have ever seen.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

I bought a couple of big Fluvals, with the wheels as well, for 32 AND $24 at an Auction and they have been fine for about three years. Watch Craig's List if you have access. Patience can save you a pile of money. Just keep asking. And do not hesitate to take something you do not need. Just say Thank You(!) and smile.

Most used stuff will be grubby but still OK. A little bit of work cleaning something is worth a pile of money.


----------



## tom855 (Feb 5, 2006)

I've been using a 2026 for the past three or so years and can't recommend it enough. I clean it every 3 months and it takes me about 30 minutes. 

It's much more time consuming to clean the mulm and buildup out of the hoses that to clean the filter itself. It's designed to go longer between cleanings and it really pays off.

Tom 

.


----------

